# How do you "Parking" your cart



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> Since JJ had his first trip to 711 and did very well I want to start taking him more often. Last time I had the BM come with me since it was a slow day but next time I'm not sure I'll have another person to come with me so I'll have to tie him... if thats "legal" in the driving world. He ties solidly, I've never seen him sit back on the rope or try to break loose and I've left him tied in the barn with the cart ready to go. No tying problems ever.
> 
> Another thought I had was to use the halter under the bridle as the "first line of defense" and maybe get him a neck collar God forbid he managed to get loose off the first line. There is a lot of traffic where I live and I don't know what I would do if he some how managed to get himself loose! :shock:


 You should definately use a halter and a lead rope. But what would you tie him to? Ideally to something like a hitching post that he couldn't walk forward


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would probably use a rope halter with a tied on lead just so he couldn't get loose even if he did set back.

Also agree that you'll need to tie to something that will keep him from walking forward...and something sturdy enough to hold if he pulls. Only thing worse than a loose horse pulling a cart would be a loose horse pulling a cart with a chunk of fencing dragging under his feet and spooking him more.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank God he is only a mini donkey and not a full size horse. There is a free standing solid cement pole or a tree right in front of a fence I could use. I didn't get a good chance to scope it out, those were just things I saw from afar. 

I absolutely will tie him with a halter and lead. I'm going to order a rope one, but for now I have a non-breakaway nylon one. 

Sorry for the title! It originally said "parking" your cart. When I added in how to I forgot to take out the "-ing". Anyway a mod could change it (if its not asking to much of course)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> Thank God he is only a mini donkey and not a full size horse. There is a free standing solid cement pole or a tree right in front of a fence I could use. I didn't get a good chance to scope it out, those were just things I saw from afar.
> 
> I absolutely will tie him with a halter and lead. I'm going to order a rope one, but for now I have a non-breakaway nylon one.
> 
> ...


 But what happens if he tries to walk around the pole and gets the shaft caught? These are things to think about.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, so its not the best option and now that you said it I see why. That's why I'm here, to find out what and where would be the best place. You don't know what you don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> But what happens if he tries to walk around the pole and gets the shaft caught? These are things to think about.


 
JMO, but if you don't have someone to go with you, I wouldn't try "parking" him. Too much can happen too fast. 

Also, rope halter work quite well under driving bridles. My mentor uses one, something to do with the CDE event's she does, if the groom touches the actuall bridle, they get docked points or disqualified ( cant remember at this time)


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hitching post going to the shops.*

churumbeque is right and areing on caution.
if you do go down to the store i think its best to take a groom with you to keep a watchfull eye on your horse.
a halter would be the better option.
also a bungie backed up with a lead rope just in casefrom the bit over the head and back through the bit with a bit more slack than the bungie.
here is a bungie i have got for my new trailer.









but i would recomend a groom to acompaney the horse espeasherley on todays roads i think thats the safest way.
or get your horse a nose bag so his mind is on eating his food whilst you shop that could be another idear whilst he/she is tied to a hitching post.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it if I wasnt 100% sure he ties like a champ. Honestly, I'm more worried about him untieing himself (he enjoys playing with the lead line) or other people possiblely messing with him. The store is a convenience store, I'd be in and out in under 3-4 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse untieing.*

ill make you laugh on the barn wall we have tie rings and we have a peice of nylon baleing twine as a panic device as it would snap.
ok heres what he does if you pass the lead rope through the bailing twine and do a slip knot if you pulled the long end it would untie the knot so we pass the long part through the loop.
he wisend up and pulled the rope through the loop and untied him self so i doubled it up through the loop.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow! :lol: That's a smart cookie. 

I ment to add this into my last post by my phone is acting funny... I'd much rather take someone with me! I think its important for safety, an extra set of eyes and it gives me someone to chat with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> I wouldn't consider it if I wasnt 100% sure he ties like a champ. Honestly, I'm more worried about him untieing himself (he enjoys playing with the lead line) or other people possiblely messing with him. The store is a convenience store, I'd be in and out in under 3-4 minutes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Actually I would call ahead and get curb side service.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> churumbeque is right and areing on caution.
> if you do go down to the store i think its best to take a groom with you to keep a watchfull eye on your horse.
> a halter would be the better option.
> also a bungie backed up with a lead rope just in casefrom the bit over the head and back through the bit with a bit more slack than the bungie.
> ...


 Jimmy, from seeing some people experiences with bungies I would NEVER use one. If a horse pulls and it breaks it can take out there eye and I just say a lady in the hospital as it hit her in the head and cut her. Just some info I wanted to share.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bungie.*

hiya and many thanks for your imformation.
i will take that on board i have privatemessaged you on thanking you for your imformation on the axedent.
and once again thank you.
michael.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I dislike bungees, especially the cross tie ones... Seems like a good way to break your horses face or seriously injure someone. 

I'd go for curbside if it was an option. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

well gee, if you were in my area, I'd voulenteer to go with ya


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

littrella said:


> well gee, if you were in my area, I'd voulenteer to go with ya


I'd totally take you, as long as you don't mind splitting "gas" for the donkey! AKA his cheerios!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd be more worried about him trying to swing around while standing and flipping the cart. Really, if I were to drive into town and want to tie out for a bit, I would spend the extra couple of minutes unhitching so that you can take the cart out of the equation. Donkey tied like he's used to, cart out of leg range, I, personally, would rest much easier.

And yes, I'd tie solidly with a halter and tied nylon lead, no breaking points for the "just in case" moments.


----------

